# (CLOSED) Gates open for shopping and kk slider



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

DODO CODE: LLSNY

I want to celebrate that I somewhat finished putting paths down in my town, lol, so I invite you all to a sakura item treasure hunt. I've hidden sakura items thru the island in hope you will visit it lol. You don't need shovel, it is in places accessible by walking! Look well for those items that are bags, petal piles etc.

Kk slider is also in town, all shops are still open.
Please don't pick the flowers and be kind to all visitors!
I'll do work but leave the gates open for some time.

I hope you will have a good time!

EDIT: Treasure hunt is over bc all items were found. but you can still come to shop.


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 4, 2020)

Omw! Love treasure hunting!


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 4, 2020)

I woud love to stop by


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

hope you will have fun!


----------



## Timexturner (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m coming over if that’s okay


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

it crashed, new dodo code: 7VVLB

Please only come if you have a stable connection. thank you


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 4, 2020)

Omw again! Im stable


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

it crashed again. new dodo code: LLSNY

I checked all my spots and the treasure is gone. lol Congrats to the winners! Hope you will like the items! I'm still keeping open the gates if you want to visit nook and able.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

thank you all for coming! I had to finish the session! but the shops are closed down anyway. 

thank you for who participated in the treasure hunt and for the people that visited after too! have a great night!


----------

